# Sanitizer



## Waldo (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been using campden tablets for sanitiaing andI read on another web site this morning that it takes 12 campden tablets to a quart of water to make a sanitizing agent. I have been using one tabletfor a gallon.Am I in deep poo poo





*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta (Aug 21, 2005)

According to Tim Vandergrift, Winexpert recommends a sulfite solution of 1250 ppm for sanitizing. Dependingon which brand of campden tablet you are using (because the amount of free SO2 varies greatly) you would need roughly 12-15 per gallon which is based on my own testing. 


A better solution would be to use powder meta which you can measure out with a teaspoon and mix with water.


I personally like to use a chlorine based product call C-Brite which I have used successfully for over 4 years. I use one teaspoon to a gallon of waterfor sanitizing and at this dilution no rinsing is necessary.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=7030B


You might want to read up on sulfites on these two articles in past newsletters:


http://www.finevinewines.com/May_2005.htm


http://www.finevinewines.com/June_2005.htm


----------



## Waldo (Aug 21, 2005)

Now I am distraught




I have 5 gallon of blackberry, 7 gallon of peach and 2 gallon of strawberry. All of which everything, fermenter, carboys, siphons, hoses, stirrers, etc. were sterilized or partially anyway in a solution using one campden tablet in about a gallon of water each time I made a batch.


POUR IT ALL OUT AND START OVER ??


----------



## masta (Aug 21, 2005)

Never ever pour anything out until you know for sure it is ruined! Having a good level of sulfite in your juice and then wine will help protect it even though you where light on sanitizing. 


I believe you will definitely will know if you have a bacterial problem with your wine....relax for now!


Just curious on how did you came up with using one campden tab per gallon of water for sanitizing?


----------



## Waldo (Aug 21, 2005)

I am going back through all of my notes now Masta. I am not sure where i read it or even if I did. I may have just made it up or dreamed it. Anyway, what are the symptoms of bacterial problems?


----------



## Hippie (Aug 21, 2005)

The wine is fine. Use 1 tablet per gallon of wine with the appropriate amount of sorbate when the wine is fermented dry, to stabilize. You know the wine is finished fermenting when the SG is unchanged for a few days. You will get a good level of sulphite in the wine when it is stabilized and it will be fine. You need to order at least a pound of Potassium Metabisulphite from George and use 2 TBLS. per gallon of water to sanitize equipment. C-Brite is good also if you have really dirty equipment, but if the equipment is rinsed in warm water and sanitized with the sulphite immediately after use and also before using, you shouldn't have any problems. If you are planning to make alot of wine and experiment alot, get more than a pound.


----------



## kaizen (Aug 21, 2005)

thanks hippie


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 21, 2005)

waldo, i used one tab of campden per gallon for all my sanitizing and
bottle cleaning in the beginning by mistake and all my wines have been
ok so far, but i always clean and sanitize my equiptment when i am done
too.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 21, 2005)

ok, If I am using the K-Meta for my sanitizing,do I have to rinse after I use it?? Right now, im not rinsing before I use. I am using 1 oz. per half gallon.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't rinse, just shake off or let it drip off in the dish drainer. Same as using a vinator on top of the bottle tree for sanitizing bottles.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 22, 2005)

Slowly but surely I am moving from the realm of a "Wannabe Wine Maker"


Thanks Hippie


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi In The Pines said:


> ok, If I am using the K-Meta for my sanitizing,do I have to rinse after I use it?? Right now, im not rinsing before I use. I am using 1 oz. per half gallon.










I don't rinse either. Just let them drip-dry for as long as I am ready to bottle.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I thought for a second that I had to rinse after using the K-Meta. Whew....I will be checking my must today and checking the SG. Its been 5 days now.


----------

